# lets figure out why many eye surgery results look fake and uncanny



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

im mostly talking about canthoplasty or lower eyelid retraction surgery. they often give - what i call: melanie trump - an unnatural look.

one example












I need advice for the best long-term solution for my lowerlid retraction revision surgery (Photo)


9 mos ago had transc SOOF lift bleph w/ canthopexy. Upper creases look thicker & unnatural. Is that because lateral canthal disposition? Skype w/ 2 oculopl...




www.realself.com





you can see this certain look of the lower eyelid which just look weird.

here are some more examples (all taban) which go sometimes! in the same direction








i let girls rate dr.taban results (lol)


Question: What looks better? left? right? no difference Examples: A: B: C: D: E: F: G: RESULTS: Girl 1: after, before,after, no difference, after, before, after Girl 2: after, before, before, no difference, no difference, before, after Girl 3: after, before...




lookism.net






some people may say its unnatural if the eyelid is too high or covers too much from the lateral scleral triangle but i dont think thats necessarily true. here are some eyelid shapes with higher lower eyelid or shapes that appear a bit more uncommon but are actually natural
















if we just look at the lower eyelid there isnt much difference compared to the surgery results. yet i find the surgery result look more unnatural

well of course it could be psychological meaning because i know its surgery i think it looks fake. i have another theory though

lets take a look at the deciding factors of eyeshape first:







- eye prominence
- tone and position of lateral anchoring tendon

obviously "bones" is a metafactor in this






What really causes scleral show and what makes the male eye attractive?


here is a good site with a lot pictures regarding the different procedures https://www.jkplastic.com/en/eye-surgery/epicanthoplasty.asp it seems lower eyelid retraction surgery indeed focuses more on the lateral half of the lower eyelid? anyways they seem other ways to lengthen the...




lookism.net






what i noticed is that deep set eyes(what are deep set eyes look here: https://lookism.net/threads/deep-set-eyes-official-medical-definition.636836/ ) often have very high lower eyelid. and the protruding of the eyeball has the highest impact of the shape of upper eyelid. so when you just change the lower eyelid but dont touch the eye protrusion (and hence dont change the appearance of the upper eyelid) the relation between upper eyelid and lower eyelid might look off? in that case orbital decompression and lower eyelid work might be necessary




OR

its none of the above the lower eyelid in the surgery resul is just "too straight" ?


*copied from https://lookism.net/threads/lets-fi...surgery-results-look-fake-and-uncanny.660472/


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

interesting responses from that thread:



> The unnatural look is created because while the lower eyelid becomes tighter and comes closer to the eye pupil, the upper eyelid remains distant and unchanged. It gives a nicolas cage "You don't say" unnatural, tense expression






> it is not a straight line but a curved line. Think about a polar route in flying from Los Angeles to London. The shortest path follows and arc described on a sphere known as a geodesic. Surgeons who attempt to pull a lid to a higher position on the globe by shortening the eyelid are surprised when the result is that the eyelid follows an arc that is even lower on the globe than it was before surgery. This is because the lid is following the shortest arc on the eye which is under the curve of the eye. For this reason shortening procedures are the wrong approach to fixing this issue and doomed to fail. The solution is lengthening the lower eyelid in both a horizontal and vertical dimension. I would be very careful what you look for. Good luck.


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

this is the most important thread on eye area


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> this is the most important thread on eye area


Any solutions?


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Apr 24, 2021)

This is why I’m afraid of orbital implants and would rather do filler/fat transfer.


----------



## Fulgrim (Apr 24, 2021)

bumping quality thread


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 25, 2021)

Brion said:


> bumping quality thread


legit, best of the best imho? @Alexanderr


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 25, 2021)

natty eye area


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 25, 2021)

so nobody finds this interesting?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> so nobody finds this interesting?


i do


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 27, 2021)

hold on


asian natty eye area


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 27, 2021)

99.999999% of users with shitty eye area are never going under the knife. It's a moot point tbh, but I read every word if that's a consolation prize


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 27, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> hold on
> 
> 
> asian natty eye area


she has forward grown cheekbones, forward lateral orbital rims and deep set eyes so thats why this shape can occur naturally and even though it looks exotic it doesnt look as uncanny as the example in the op


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 27, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> 99.999999% of users with shitty eye area are never going under the knife. It's a moot point tbh, but I read every word if that's a consolation prize


whats the point of the forum tbh

to read how retin a can improve your skin quality, how lifting might increase your chances to get laid?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 27, 2021)

You're wrong, it's a higher set medial csnthus position that creates the droopy look. Most of the time people think their lower lids are droopy because of it and end up looking uncanny with very tight lower eyelids.


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 27, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> This is why I’m afraid of orbital implants and would rather do filler/fat transfer.


Yes but don’t want to boganmax shit bloats your face in the long run


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Apr 28, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> whats the point of the forum tbh
> 
> to read how retin a can improve your skin quality, how lifting might increase your chances to get laid?


Join my server on discord , we talk about eye area theory every day


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 28, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> Yes but don’t want to boganmax shit bloats your face in the long run


interesting


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 28, 2021)

Added mass (implants) on recessed lower maxillas


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 28, 2021)

@Titbot eye ascension seems to be coming along great! Taking notes here


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 28, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> @Titbot eye ascension seems to be coming along great! Taking notes here


any recent pictures?


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 28, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> any recent pictures?


Seen some on ism.net looks good and it’s not even close to finish tbh


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 28, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> Seen some on ism.net looks good and it’s not even close to finish tbh


link?


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 28, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> hold on
> 
> 
> asian natty eye area


lucy lius eyes are sth else


----------



## Titbot (Apr 28, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> @Titbot eye ascension seems to be coming along great! Taking notes here


Im botched


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 28, 2021)

No way


Titbot said:


> Im botched


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 29, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Im botched



what surgeries do you got again


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 29, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Im botched


post your current pic. i want to do a comparison to connor murphy


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 30, 2021)

Richard_Hungwell said:


> Women prefer more of the "cuck"/friendly eyes like Henry Cavill has than the gigachad hunter eyes. Guys like Sean O'Pry might score higher on PSL, but Cavill has much broader appeal in the real world:
> 
> View attachment 1099530
> View attachment 1099531




brutal its over


----------



## homo_faber (May 1, 2021)

does he need eye surgery


----------



## homo_faber (May 12, 2021)

bump


----------



## homo_faber (May 12, 2021)

natural iris cover






unnatural iris cover


----------



## Effortless (May 12, 2021)

Let's be honest here, 80% of surgery and fillers make it seem like there is something off with the persons face, especially in motion you can tell something just doesn't look right.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Let's be honest here, 80% of surgery and fillers make it seem like there is something off with the persons face, especially in motion you can tell something just doesn't look right.


so did Salludon really not get surgery


----------



## Effortless (May 12, 2021)

Toska said:


> so did Salludon really not get surgery



Haven't seen him talk or express any other emotion apart from squinting.

It's way more noticeable when people are talking or pulling different expressions.


----------



## homo_faber (May 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Let's be honest here, 80% of surgery and fillers make it seem like there is something off with the persons face, especially in motion you can tell something just doesn't look right.


depends on the procedure

implants, lower eyelid surgeries and rhinoplasty have a high risk to look uncanny

jaw surgery or orbital decompression? not really. might wont look better, st worse after but it doesnt really look "fake"


----------



## Effortless (May 12, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> depends on the procedure
> 
> implants, lower eyelid surgeries and rhinoplasty have a high risk to look uncanny
> 
> jaw surgery or orbital decompression? not really. might wont look better, st worse after but it doesnt really look "fake"



Even with jaw surgery in motion, you can when they talk its like their mouth is not used to talking if that makes sense.

Like I said most of these surgery look ok in still pictures or still poses but in motion like talking or trying to do different expression it looks a bit off.

I'm not too sure about orbital decompression though.


----------



## homo_faber (May 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Even with jaw surgery in motion, you can when they talk its like their mouth is not used to talking if that makes sense.
> 
> Like I said most of these surgery look ok in still pictures or still poses but in motion like talking or trying to do different expression it looks a bit off.
> 
> I'm not too sure about orbital decompression though.


i meet a few people with jaw surgery, you wouldnt be able to tell

maybe we have different experience


----------



## remy (May 12, 2021)

So what you’re saying is I’m gonna look giga uncanny after my canthoplasty + UEE fillers with taban I have scheduled in September


----------



## homo_faber (May 12, 2021)

remy said:


> So what you’re saying is I’m gonna look giga uncanny after my canthoplasty + UEE fillers with taban I have scheduled in September


no not necesseraly, in some cases it makes sense. id talk to him about it though.


----------



## homo_faber (May 13, 2021)

same lower eyelid tightening
same/similar lateral canthus position
same level of sclera show
different eye level protrusion
different palpebral fissure length


----------



## homo_faber (May 14, 2021)

@Alexanderr @Lorsss 
best of the best?


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (May 16, 2021)

Jaw surgery results definitely do not look uncanny unless the surgeon was a fool.
Usually the rule is: Surgery with bones = it looks natural and good.
Surgery on your skin only = usually looks fake especially in real life.
Implants are kinda in between those two, but personally I believe the only natural looking implants are jaw angle implants, chin implant can be ok, wraparound looks fake af and cheekbones and infraorbitals looks even worse.

If you really want to improve your eye area (scleral show) you should consider fat fillers and bimax. A ZSO with forward movement can also help.

Scleral show is usually a result of poor undereye support. Having a straight undereyelid though bad undereye support looks uncanny. You have to make sure that there is at least soft tissue support via bimax or ZSO.


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (May 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Even with jaw surgery in motion, you can when they talk its like their mouth is not used to talking if that makes sense.
> 
> Like I said most of these surgery look ok in still pictures or still poses but in motion like talking or trying to do different expression it looks a bit off.
> 
> I'm not too sure about orbital decompression though.


Yes but that's also just in the beginning, your muscles adapt very quickly and it will then looks natural.
I've had jaw surgery myself and even other maxfacs I've seen couldn't tell lol


----------



## homo_faber (May 16, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> Jaw surgery results definitely do not look uncanny unless the surgeon was a fool.
> Usually the rule is: Surgery with bones = it looks natural and good.
> Surgery on your skin only = usually looks fake especially in real life.
> Implants are kinda in between those two, but personally I believe the only natural looking implants are jaw angle implants, chin implant can be ok, wraparound looks fake af and cheekbones and infraorbitals looks even worse.
> ...


do you have any examples of how lefort improved eye area? i can imagine it in theory bc a more forward maxilla will give better support but in the results i havent seem much changes to the eye area


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (May 16, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> do you have any examples of how lefort improved eye area? i can imagine it in theory bc a more forward maxilla will give better support but in the results i havent seem much changes to the eye area


I made a post about that just look into my profile


----------



## homo_faber (May 16, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> I made a post about that just look into my profile











Lefort 1 effect on eyes


Exposure of sclera below the iris in natural head positions is aesthetically undesirable. Studies on post-surgical changes in inferior scleral exposure following orthognathic surgery are scarce and mostly retrospective. The aim of this clinical trial is to examine the effect of Le Fort I...




looksmax.org





this one?


----------



## fvolkek (May 16, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> im mostly talking about canthoplasty or lower eyelid retraction surgery. they often give - what i call: melanie trump - an unnatural look.
> 
> one example
> 
> ...



GREAT THREAD BRAH


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (May 16, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> Lefort 1 effect on eyes
> 
> 
> Exposure of sclera below the iris in natural head positions is aesthetically undesirable. Studies on post-surgical changes in inferior scleral exposure following orthognathic surgery are scarce and mostly retrospective. The aim of this clinical trial is to examine the effect of Le Fort I...
> ...


Yes


----------



## APJ (May 16, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> Yes but that's also just in the beginning, your muscles adapt very quickly and it will then looks natural.
> I've had jaw surgery myself and even other maxfacs I've seen couldn't tell lol


What did you have done? I must say when people post 'uncanny' bimax results I'm usually not seeing any uncanniness


----------



## stressftw (May 17, 2021)

Eye area outcome rely on so many factors that is very hard to trace how fake it will look
Surgery itself usually gives fake and uncanny appearence, thats a very broad aspect, and i would go far to say that eye area is not even the worse case, there are so many people with fake noses that even the most inoccent and bluepilled person will notice how fake it is, noticing fake eye areas are harder, atleast in my opinion.

Eyes are a bit odd because, even tho in some cases it looks fake, in alot of cases the fake look is better than the previous subhuman buggy eyed previous appearence.. Eye area is also influenced not only by bone mass, but fat distribution and eyebrows, is so multifactorial that is really hard to predict how bad or how good it will look, demanding a high level of professional assessment


----------



## homo_faber (May 17, 2021)




----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 17, 2021)

Of course lower eyelid retraction without custom orbital rims that add verticality to the rim floor, would look fake


----------



## homo_faber (May 17, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Of course lower eyelid retraction without custom orbital rims that add verticality to the rim floor, would look fake


too bad that taban uses implants in many of his cases and it still looks fake too in my cases


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> too bad that taban uses implants in many of his cases and it still looks fake too in my cases


His implants are not custom. No vertical augmentation. If you raise eyelids without vertical augmentation, it looks super fake. It's not hard to understand.

Chad has vertically short eye socket


----------



## homo_faber (May 17, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> His implants are not custom. No vertical augmentation. If you raise eyelids without vertical augmentation, it looks super fake. It's not hard to understand.
> 
> Chad has vertically short eye socket


why isnt he offering implants with vertical augumentation and instead basically tear through implants that he is just rebranding as infraorbital implants?

is it too dangerous? is the skin up there too thin so an implant would be visible?


----------



## damnit (May 17, 2021)

I only need to raise lower eyelid on my left part of the face, already have positive lateral canthus.Can't be bothered to squinch all my life.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Eye area outcome rely on so many factors that is very hard to trace how fake it will look
> Surgery itself usually gives fake and uncanny appearence, thats a very broad aspect, and i would go far to say that eye area is not even the worse case, there are so many people with fake noses that even the most inoccent and bluepilled person will notice how fake it is, noticing fake eye areas are harder, atleast in my opinion.
> 
> Eyes are a bit odd because, even tho in some cases it looks fake, in alot of cases the fake look is better than the previous subhuman buggy eyed previous appearence.. Eye area is also influenced not only by bone mass, but fat distribution and eyebrows, is so multifactorial that is really hard to predict how bad or how good it will look, demanding a high level of professional assessment


Exactly, bone support of the eyes and orbiral shape & size is just a very small (and in my opinion not even the most important part) part of the eye area.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> cheekbones and infraorbitals looks even worse





Acromegaly_Chad said:


> ZSO with forward movement can also help


You absolute fucking fool, you retard, you imbecile

You recommend ZSO - a procedure with little to none before/afters, almost no surgeons that perform it, an osteotomy which is nearly irreversible - over a procedure that's tried and tested, common and with plenty of skilled surgeons to perform it? Over a procedure that's easily reversible if you don't like the result?

Not to mention the fact you are *completely and utterly WRONG* when you claim that cheebone & malar implants are uncanny looking - if you had not been an uneducated idiot you would have known that these two categories of implants _have some of the very best results_


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (May 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> You absolute fucking fool, you retard, you imbecile
> 
> You recommend ZSO - a procedure with little to none before/afters, almost no surgeons that perform it, an osteotomy which is nearly irreversible - over a procedure that's tried and tested, common and with plenty of skilled surgeons to perform it? Over a procedure that's easily reversible if you don't like the result?
> 
> Not to mention the fact you are *completely and utterly WRONG* when you claim that cheebone & malar implants are uncanny looking - if you had not been an uneducated idiot you would have known that these two categories of implants _have some of the very best results_


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 17, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> Jaw surgery results definitely do not look uncanny unless the surgeon was a fool.
> Usually the rule is: Surgery with bones = it looks natural and good.
> Surgery on your skin only = usually looks fake especially in real life.
> Implants are kinda in between those two, but personally I believe the only natural looking implants are jaw angle implants, chin implant can be ok, wraparound looks fake af and cheekbones and infraorbitals looks even worse.
> ...


infraorbital implants look fake?


----------



## Soalian (May 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> brutal its over


But Ian Somerhalder seems to be perma-squinching though?


----------



## Soalian (May 17, 2021)

damnit said:


> I only need to raise lower eyelid on my left part of the face, already have positive lateral canthus.Can't be bothered to squinch all my life.


Why not? Squinching becomes like breathing after a while


----------



## damnit (May 17, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Why not? Squinching becomes like breathing after a while



because when you squinch you cannot help but to also lower the upper eyelid a bit , so it negates the positive tilt, its very hard to squint/squinch with the lower eyelid without squinting' the upper eyelid , aspie overload but you get the point.


----------



## Soalian (May 17, 2021)

damnit said:


> because when you squinch you cannot help but to also lower the upper eyelid a bit , so it negates the positive tilt, its very hard to squint/squinch with the lower eyelid without squinting' the upper eyelid , aspie overload but you get the point.


I perma-squinch de facto, because I'm flexing malaris muscle as well, which tightens lower eyelid as a result,

but I'm not squinching like an aspie.

But you're right also, doing so, it also lowers upper eyelid some (squnting effect), however, what I don't know really here,

is how much squinting/lowering upper eyelid, prevents the positive tilting effect from tightening lower eyelid/squinching ?


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Why not? Squinching becomes like breathing after a while


Because humans are hyper sensitive to facial expressions, even the smallest micro expressions dont go unnoticed. Maybe not consiously, but they will see it.


----------



## Soalian (May 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Because humans are hyper sensitive to facial expressions, even the smallest micro expressions dont go unnoticed. Maybe not consiously, but they will see it.


yet every other actor and male model seem to be deliberately squinching when out in public


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 17, 2021)

Soalian said:


> yet every other actor and male model seem to be deliberately squinching when out in public


They do it in pictures, not in real life
Also its different when someone is flashing lights in your face and i didnt say they NEVER squint


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (May 17, 2021)

Bill Bruce said:


> infraorbital implants look fake?


They say so on jawsurgeryforums those wo have had it


----------



## damnit (May 17, 2021)

Soalian said:


> I perma-squinch de facto, because I'm flexing malaris muscle as well, which tightens lower eyelid as a result,
> 
> but I'm not squinching like an aspie.
> 
> ...


permasquinching isnt enough you need full force to make lower eyelid go up with orbicularis oculi, look at this asian









(PDF) MRI findings of orbicularis oculi hypertrophy due to heavy resistance training on the inferior orbital rim


PDF | Increase in cross-sectional muscle area of major muscle groups associated by heavy resistance training has been well documented. However, there... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net





in my case when i squint my eye loses almost alll the positive tilt so i try to squinch in a very subtle manner , but really only lower eyelid tightening is the answer, my case of scleral show is all about midface deficiency, but lower eyelid retraction surgery is cheaper in one eye , so im gonna go with that, and becuase i live in the balkans (you can find good surgeons if you really try ) its cheaper than in the US i would estimate 1.5 k imo


----------



## Soalian (May 17, 2021)

damnit said:


> permasquinching isnt enough you need full force to make lower eyelid go up with orbicularis oculi, look at this asian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really, that cheap?

You know, I've been considering eye surgeons lately ,and I'm in Western Europe,and was looking at the best options globally,

didn't consider the Balkans altogether, maybe because I wasn't thinking of those countries at the time,but that could be of interest to me as well.

Regarding the issue of squinting affecting the canthal tilt, I've never had this observation before, IDK how much truth there is to it?

My view is, by flexing/contracting the malaris muscle, or using EMS device to do so, you may observe tightening of the lower eyelid in the whole process, looking more natural, than simply permasquinching like an aspie.

When I do it, it seems the lower eyelids are lifted at the edges, turning my slight NCT, into a more neutral tilt.

but it doesn't look, or feel forceful, like when I'm trying to squinch, if that makes sense:









Electromuscular stimulation is legit for the face.


I already posted before about the important of the malaris muscle in raising fat. Here are before/afters of EMS, notice how the fat moves upwards: This is the muscle: (SB and LB) One botox injection to this muscle has devastating effects on the face: His whole...




looksmax.org


----------



## Amnesia (May 17, 2021)

cope thread, they dont look uncanny


----------



## stressftw (May 17, 2021)

This topic interest me very much, because i definitely need to do something about my eye area..
My case is very strange because, when i was young til 16-17's my eyes were way more hunterish, something happened and it can be due to accutane i took in my 18's, i lost almost all the fat around my eye, developed a big tear throgh and the fat on my upper eyelids have gone, it made a huge impact on my eye area. In front view my eye area gives a decent impression because i have very good browridges and godtier eyebrows, even with literally 0 fat on my upper eyelids i have almost zero uppereyelid exposure when i look straight but still, in certain angles and certain lights i have this big gap of 0 soft tissue around my eye area giving that super hollow and deep sunken appearence which is utterly subhuman

reminds me andrew lincoln from walking dead..
In certain angles his eyes looks good, but in others, u can see how sunken and hollow his eyes are

I wonder what would be the best way to fix it, like mine, his eye area CLEARLY lack fat distribution, and despite his bone structure be very good and robust his eye area looks recessed, but thats not because of bones, is because of soft tissue

fat transfer? implants? fillers? i would rather go to a permanent route than filler maintenance..

I would like to know if anyone here suffer this same problem also


edit1: I would rather pick a male picture to compare but Adriana Lima was the first godtier eye are that came to my mind..

Despite the angle making her uppereyelid appear a bit, look how fuller is the area around her eyes, thats not only a good bone support, it is mainly soft/fat tissue distribution.. If u take out all the fat around her eyes, it would look hollow and sunken.

Jesus, just look at her eye area, its obnoxious and offensively good, she simply is the epithomy of human beauty


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> whats the point of the forum tbh
> 
> to read how retin a can improve your skin quality, how lifting might increase your chances to get laid?


Mainly trolling, shitposting, and bragging about your successes.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (May 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Eye area outcome rely on so many factors that is very hard to trace how fake it will look
> Surgery itself usually gives fake and uncanny appearence, thats a very broad aspect, and i would go far to say that eye area is not even the worse case, there are so many people with fake noses that even the most inoccent and bluepilled person will notice how fake it is, noticing fake eye areas are harder, atleast in my opinion.
> 
> Eyes are a bit odd because, even tho in some cases it looks fake, in alot of cases the fake look is better than the previous subhuman buggy eyed previous appearence.. Eye area is also influenced not only by bone mass, but fat distribution and eyebrows, is so multifactorial that is really hard to predict how bad or how good it will look, demanding a high level of professional assessment


I think lips and nose tend to have highest risk of looking fake what about the chin?


----------



## stressftw (May 17, 2021)

I already saw several good eye areas without good bones
But im yet to see a good eye area without a good fat distribution, if anyone can prove me wrong, i would love to have good examples, im not trying to be an asshole here by any means, i just want to compare and see the correlation between bone X soft tissue in the eye area dicussion.

Look how vertically narrow they became after fat grafts/fillers

I got this one last comparison from a realself user that descended after fat removal after a blepharoplasty, the doctor took her fat pad.
It doesnt even look the same person









Is it safe to have fat transfer to my upper eyelids after blepharoplasty 8 years ago? (Photos)


I am afraid of filler as I have read it can cause blindness. Any options? I made a bad decision 8 years ago to have Blepharoplasty. I had beautify eyes bef...




www.realself.com


----------



## Deleted member 795 (May 17, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> This is why I’m afraid of orbital implants and would rather do filler/fat transfer.


Does fat transfer disappear after a while?


----------



## homo_faber (May 18, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Mainly trolling, shitposting, and bragging about your successes.


ya i decided to not "contribute" anymore tbh. doesnt get anything back and people are not really interested in aesthetic/surgical discussion anyways


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 18, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Does fat transfer disappear after a while?


Yes but I think after 2-3 years so lasts longer than filler.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> depends on the procedure
> 
> implants, lower eyelid surgeries and rhinoplasty have a high risk to look uncanny
> 
> jaw surgery or orbital decompression? not really. might wont look better, st worse after but it doesnt really look "fake"


So it wouldn't look fake or uncanny if i got wraparound jaw implants


----------



## Deleted member 795 (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Yes but I think after 2-3 years so lasts longer than filler.


Urgh, i guess i will go for implants


----------



## homo_faber (May 18, 2021)

Toska said:


> So it wouldn't look fake or uncanny if i got wraparound jaw implants








dunno, some really look comical






a lesson in pain: guy who wasted 30k on implants is now going for jaw surgery


my guess is that 80% of people who are going with implants would more profit from cranofacial/jaw surgery. the only reason they choose implants over cranofacial surgery is that they are afraid of side effects and the long recovery. they hope for the easy way out. but there is no easy way out for...




lookism.net


----------



## stressftw (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Yes but I think after 2-3 years so lasts longer than filler.


Wrong
Fat transfer is 'permanent'
Fillers on eye areas last longer than normal, around 2-3 years.

Fat cant be removed like fillers,
riskier
if the results are shit is harder to deal with
BUT
Is kinda of permanent.. And is not a strange body being injected there
Of course u can keep losing fat and it can naturally lose volume through years. But is most likely permanent.


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 18, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Wrong
> Fat transfer is 'permanent'
> Fillers on eye areas last longer than normal, around 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


I got filler and she said it will go away in 6-12 months. I am planning on getting fat transfer but I have double jaw surgery coming up. Is it risky to get fat transfer before DJS? Should I wait?


----------



## stressftw (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> I got filler and she said it will go away in 6-12 months. I am planning on getting fat transfer but I have double jaw surgery coming up. Is it risky to get fat transfer before DJS? Should I wait?


I think that upper eyelid injections last longer than under eyes, same for fat transfer









How long will fat transfer for under eye hollows last?







www.realself.com





the longevity of it also depends on some factors 
look at this


----------



## stressftw (May 19, 2021)

Example of severely recessed maxilla but top-tier eye area

Seems to have shitty zygos, but yet, slightly PCT, extremly hooded eyes, and despite the recessed maxilla, a very good under-eye support
How fat is carrying his eye area?


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> You absolute fucking fool, you retard, you imbecile
> 
> You recommend ZSO - a procedure with little to none before/afters, almost no surgeons that perform it, an osteotomy which is nearly irreversible - over a procedure that's tried and tested, common and with plenty of skilled surgeons to perform it? Over a procedure that's easily reversible if you don't like the result?
> 
> Not to mention the fact you are *completely and utterly WRONG* when you claim that cheebone & malar implants are uncanny looking - if you had not been an uneducated idiot you would have known that these two categories of implants _have some of the very best results_


show him saiyans results

i hate how this site kisses the ass of osteotomies while the best ascensions come from slapping implants 
(ofc while not overdoing it like some dudes who get super wide jaws while their fwhr is like 1.5)


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 20, 2021)

@stressftw are you joking? Andrew Lincoln has 0 infraorbital rim


----------



## stressftw (May 20, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> @stressftw are you joking? Andrew Lincoln has 0 infraorbital rim


Did i say he has good infra orbital rim? Do you have problem in how to interpret a text or am i missing something here?

And just for the record, u really think he has 0 infraorbital rim?

Son u spend literally 114d on this site for this kind of statement? Do you have some type of mental retardation or you are here just to be a useless non-based antithesis?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 21, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Did i say he has good infra orbital rim? Do you have problem in how to interpret a text or am i missing something here?
> 
> And just for the record, u really think he has 0 infraorbital rim?
> 
> Son u spend literally 114d on this site for this kind of statement? Do you have some type of mental retardation or you are here just to be a useless non-based antithesis?



Keep fucking coping


----------



## Titbot (May 21, 2021)

My results mog hard. At first it looked uncanny but now I look a lot better glad I got eye surgery . What saved me was unironically good eye base


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (May 21, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> ya i decided to not "contribute" anymore tbh. doesnt get anything back and people are not really interested in aesthetic/surgical discussion anyways


Tbh I think a large portion of the teenagers simply can’t afford the surgeries and even still not many people are brave enough to augment eyes. I’m willing to do it (after rhino heals at least 90%) and obviously some of us here have already done it. So I appreciate the eye threads. I also like the lookism threads as they are based af. Keep em coming 👁


----------



## stressftw (May 21, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Keep fucking coping



useless users like you should be banned 
you are the scum of this site


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 22, 2021)

That's why you always should see if a surgery fits your features
Because it doesn't mean it will work just because you have a failo


----------



## homo_faber (May 22, 2021)

Titbot said:


> My results mog hard. At first it looked uncanny but now I look a lot better glad I got eye surgery . What saved me was unironically good eye base


can you pm me? thank you


----------



## Lolcel (May 22, 2021)

Fuaark 
Facial aethetics is such a sensitive matter....


----------



## homo_faber (May 22, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Fuaark
> Facial aethetics is such a sensitive matter....


milimeters are miles on the face


----------



## homo_faber (May 24, 2021)

Titbot said:


> My results mog hard. At first it looked uncanny but now I look a lot better glad I got eye surgery . What saved me was unironically good eye base


after seeing your results (after swelling went away) i can confirm it

personally i think canthoplasty was unnecessary, orbital decompression alone was sufficient

every od ive seen so far was aesthetical pleasing and all convincing eye transformations included orbital decompression


----------



## Preston (May 24, 2021)

Titbot said:


> My results mog hard. At first it looked uncanny but now I look a lot better glad I got eye surgery . What saved me was unironically good eye base


Pm me


----------



## wagbox (May 24, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> @stressftw are you joking? Andrew Lincoln has 0 infraorbital rim


Andrew jackson and abraham lincon


----------



## wagbox (May 24, 2021)

Titbot said:


> My results mog hard. At first it looked uncanny but now I look a lot better glad I got eye surgery . What saved me was unironically good eye base


Bro its people like you that scares surgeons from working with incels lol


----------



## Titbot (May 26, 2021)

There is a surgery out there that will make anyone have a mogger eye area no matter how bad your base. It’s not Orbital decompression. Ngl Psl Autist don’t know shit


----------



## Sinjiyam (May 26, 2021)

Titbot said:


> There is a surgery out there that will make anyone have a mogger eye area no matter how bad your base. It’s not Orbital decompression. Ngl Psl Autist don’t know shit


what did you get and w who? also, what do your eyes look like at this point?


----------



## Titbot (May 26, 2021)

Sinjiyam said:


> what did you get and w who? also, what do your eyes look like at this point?


Vrcek. Normie eyes , in candid my eyes look mogger


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (May 27, 2021)

Titbot said:


> There is a surgery out there that will make anyone have a mogger eye area no matter how bad your base. It’s not Orbital decompression. Ngl Psl Autist don’t know shit


What procedure bro?


----------



## Titbot (May 27, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> What procedure bro?


I can’t say bro sorry


----------



## Titbot (May 27, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> What procedure bro?


Let’s just say bones are everything


----------



## homo_faber (May 27, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Let’s just say bones are everything


invite me to the discord ffs


----------



## thecel (Jun 2, 2021)

wagbox said:


> Bro its people like you that scares surgeons from working with incels lol



What did he do?


----------



## wagbox (Jun 2, 2021)

thecel said:


> What did he do?


Kept crying that he got botched and wanted to die


----------



## thecel (Jun 2, 2021)

wagbox said:


> Kept crying that he got botched and wanted to die



Did he get botched fr?


----------



## wagbox (Jun 3, 2021)

thecel said:


> Did he get botched fr?


No


----------



## Sal (Jun 3, 2021)

wagbox said:


> Kept crying that he got botched and wanted to die


ahahahahaha imagine wanting to die bruh thats just next level inceldom


----------



## ChristianF (Jun 3, 2021)

So what would be the best option for a negative orbital vector?
Do infraorbital implants look uncanny?


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 9, 2021)

redpill: many good looking guys have slightly scleral show but still somehow vertical narrow eyes


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 10, 2021)

eyelashes are so underrated


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 10, 2021)

natural






surgery








its hard to tell, cant put my finger on it


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 16, 2021)

its officially over









post examples of guys who get carried by their eyes


aka guys with subhuman/average jaws but with striking eyes




looksmax.org


----------



## damnit (Jun 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> This topic interest me very much, because i definitely need to do something about my eye area..
> My case is very strange because, when i was young til 16-17's my eyes were way more hunterish, something happened and it can be due to accutane i took in my 18's, i lost almost all the fat around my eye, developed a big tear throgh and the fat on my upper eyelids have gone, it made a huge impact on my eye area. In front view my eye area gives a decent impression because i have very good browridges and godtier eyebrows, even with literally 0 fat on my upper eyelids i have almost zero uppereyelid exposure when i look straight but still, in certain angles and certain lights i have this big gap of 0 soft tissue around my eye area giving that super hollow and deep sunken appearence which is utterly subhuman
> 
> reminds me andrew lincoln from walking dead..
> ...


yeah too much upper eyelid exposure causes the unhealthy look, take a look at 50 cent and connor.


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

damnit said:


> yeah too much upper eyelid exposure causes the unhealthy look, take a look at 50 cent and connor.


Limited amount of fatpad on cheeks/lower face is aesthetic and ideal, but it usually come with the downside of losing fat on upper/midface(upper eye area and under eyes)

Some people are genetically blessed with more fat and good fat distribution on eye area. So, despite being low BF, they usually mantain fat on upper and lower eyelids which is extremly aesthetic and important to give a healthy appearence.

In other hand, majority of people usually when get to 8% to 12% bodyfat range, start to show a major hollowing and lack of fat on eye area. And some do not even lose their fat on cheeks, which is a lose lose situation.

Having a lean face requires more than only losing weight. But knowing how your fat distribution will be affected.

In those cases, fortunately, fat graft and liposculture are good options and can be crucial to help and redistribute the fat storage in your face.

Taking fat from Cheeks and adding to Eye area is one of the most aesthetic trades. Its a simply procedure and not that expensive. On top of that, lifts and cantophexy can be allied to these procedures

I risk to say that, even a good bone structured eye area can look bad without fat. Fat and fat distribution has a major role on eye area. Not only that, with age, fat pads on eye area usually descend to mid face and create nasolabial folds and tear through. Some people have suffer from this, even in young ages due to anatomic reasons


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

Despite clear collagen deposit loss, David Gandy has one of the best fat distributions ever

His bone structure on eye area is very good, and despite his under eye supoort not being one of the bests and not having the ideal amount of fullness,
But now, look at his upper eye area, it stores ALOT of fat even when low bf. Gandy has the best male eye area IMO, because its not a flawless eye area, thus, not giving fake/wax/alien vibes but still penetrating and aesthetic.



Now i will give Jake Gallenhaal example:
Even with two percent digits body fat, on the left pic u can see that he clearly lacks fat on eye area with some clear upper eyelid exposure despite a decent browridge. His eye area bone structure is not among the best ones, but is not terrible. His major issue is fat.

Look what happens when he decides to cut and get lean into single % digit body fat
He looks extremly sick and unhealthy and his area area looks extremly hollow. Not even his eye color halo can make up for how bad it looks when he descend from two digits % body fat. Not even a face definition and hollow cheeks can make up for how bad his eye area looks when gaunt.


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> View attachment 1183300
> 
> 
> Despite clear collagen deposit loss, David Gandy has one of the best fat distributions ever
> ...


u need a pic of gandy where he is not raising his lower eyelid/squinting for a proper rating imho


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> u need a pic of gandy where he is not raising his lower eyelid/squinting for a proper rating imho


I cannot see a SINGLE photo of David Gandy where his eye area doesnt look full, hooded and extremly aesthetic.

Even in the worst photos of him his eye area is amazing

This is probably his worst photo, even in this photo his eye area is what impeding him of looking a utter shit AND is a very cherrypicked one


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

Simple morph. fixed UEE, fix tear through and sagyness around eyes. added volume on Upper eye area and redisigned the eyebrows. Havent even touch the size or shape of his eyes. Look how ABSURD is the difference. Healthy and mysterious look simply added by mainly fixing soft tissue problems


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> View attachment 1183501
> View attachment 1183507
> Simple morph. fixed UEE, fix tear through and sagyness around eyes. added volume on Upper eye area and redisigned the eyebrows. Havent even touch the size or shape of his eyes. Look how ABSURD is the difference. Healthy and mysterious look simply added by mainly fixing soft tissue problems


fat fillers never reproduce such results regarding the lower eyelid though, changes are mostly in the tear through area. there are no changes in the region where the eyeglobe pushes against the lower eyelid


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> fat fillers never reproduce such results regarding the lower eyelid though, changes are mostly in the tear through area. there are no changes in the region where the eyeglobe pushes against the lower eyelid


I partially disagree but agree that u cant fix tear through area solely with fat or fillers.

IMO I think major changes are in upper eyelid area. But yes, *u cant fix tear through solely with fat*. U need to fix it lifting the skin THEN u add volume on the area, with fillers, fat or implants.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 17, 2021)

What do i need?


----------



## damnit (Jun 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Limited amount of fatpad on cheeks/lower face is aesthetic and ideal, but it usually come with the downside of losing fat on upper/midface(upper eye area and under eyes)
> 
> Some people are genetically blessed with more fat and good fat distribution on eye area. So, despite being low BF, they usually mantain fat on upper and lower eyelids which is extremly aesthetic and important to give a healthy appearence.
> 
> ...




don\t forget that you can get upper eyelid fillers with a fairly cheap price, and probably last long enough because they cant migrate beyond the upper orbitals...

Also fuller eyelids can happen because of skin elasticity degradation over the years. that's why some people end up doing (wrongly imo) upper blepharoplasty.


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> What do i need?



Not much to be done on your eye area IMO
Your eyes are average, not ugly but far from being good. U dont have major flaws, which is good.

U have big distance between your eyebrows and your eyes, which is bad, u will never have hunter eyes, its your anatomical and bone structure, dont think this is the end of the world either, alot of men look good without hunter eyes
You already have a good fat deposit on your upper eyelids, adding more to try to fix your UEE would cause a droppy and uncanny look, thus, not worth it IMO, u can apply botox on your eyebrow muscles to see if your brows descend but i dont recommend it.

U have droppy undereyes, canthopexy would help, but not much. u can simply squint 24/7.

Look how bad you would look with 0 upper eyelid exposure by adding more fat/fillers, this is because of the distance between your brows and eyes


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

damnit said:


> don\t forget that you can get upper eyelid fillers with a fairly cheap price, and probably last long enough because they cant migrate beyond the upper orbitals...
> 
> Also fuller eyelids can happen because of skin elasticity degradation over the years. that's why some people end up doing (wrongly imo) upper blepharoplasty.


upper eye fillers or fat grafts are the biggest looksmax u can have on your eye area if u lack volume


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Not much to be done on your eye area IMO
> Your eyes are average, not ugly but far from being good.



That's the problem, my eye area bring me down to death, i HAVE to do something besides roping



stressftw said:


> U dont have major flaws, which is good.


Which is bad lol, meaning im shit for any other reason.
Last morph looks like just you make my upperlid longer lol

So fucking over, i hope you are just wrong on everything


----------



## damnit (Jun 17, 2021)

stressftw said:


> upper eye fillers or fat grafts are the biggest looksmax u can have on your eye area if u lack volume
> 
> View attachment 1183720




yeah imo roughly 80 percent hoodedness looks the best, look at this thread about al pacino , he is very boyish looking with more hooded eyes , in scarface he looks like a meth addict lol


edit: I also have been doing ice hooding for over half a year and it gave me around 5 percent hooding improvement I would say.








The curious case of Al Pacino , how hooding changes over the years....


Look when he was young, nicely hooded eyes with little uue exposure. It gives him a fresh look Now look at his scarface movie era, how all his hooding dissapears , he looks more gaunt here. It probably is a lot of weight loss imo. Now when old he is back again with his somewhat...




looksmax.org


----------



## stressftw (Jun 17, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> That's the problem, my eye area bring me down to death, i HAVE to do something besides roping
> 
> 
> Which is bad lol, meaning im shit for any other reason.
> ...



U look good kiddo, stop persuing phyisical perfection and focus where U CAN improve.
Trying to find validation on a male-user narcisistic forum will not help you psychologically.
U will not find much people here that will be honest with you. They will often bring you down competitively.

Is "not" over. Ur fine. Just use this forum to improve your looks, not to destroy your mind and you will be fine

U will never achieve perfection, nobody will. And even the gods from PSL Olimpo will fall in ugliness. Just enjoy your ride and improve what you can.

Also, im far from being well versed on eye area, thats why im here, to learn. My opinion is far from being a seal and probably there are other procedures that can help you improving your eye area.


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 18, 2021)

i wonder how the results of simple canthopexy








lateral tarsal strip procedure











or bicks procedure 











looks like. especially in comparison to canthoplasty and regarding looking "natural". sadly there dont seem many if any results on the internet


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> iwonder how the results of simple canthopexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...








impossible to find examples


----------



## stressftw (Jun 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> impossible to find examples


Its because vast majority of eye surgeries fall into LIFT or blepharoplasty territory
cantophexy is a very technical name i guess?


Tip catlift eyes, mid face endoscopic lift you will see several examples


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 18, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Its because vast majority of eye surgeries fall into LIFT or blepharoplasty territory
> cantophexy is a very technical name i guess?
> 
> 
> Tip catlift eyes, mid face endoscopic lift you will see several examples


the procedure that mostly run under the uncatlift is a similar procedure to canthopexy (it works with stitches too; note: not to be mistaken with bridge of bone canthopexy which is a total different thing) but delievers different results as far as i know and is extremely short lasting (just a few weeks - otherwise it would be definitely an interrsting procedure even though u need to take care to not look like a transgender after) canthopexy should last for years and the other two procedures long if not lifelong 

i think brick and tarsal strip method get marketed as "lower eyelid retraction surgery" but one of the problem of "lower eyelid retraction surgery" is that it not onöy includes these two procedures but over twenty which all can have different aesthetuc outcomes i guess


i think the main problem is that lower eyelid surgery that includes lifting/raising the lower eyelid still is mostly done not for aesthetic reasons but for medical reasons, and the last part mostly effects old people

which makes sense - a sagging lower eyelid mostly comes with ageing and is not something that affects young people

thats why i also think one of the reason wjy most of tabans result look like not very convincing (leaving those with orbital decompression aside): if the eyes look shit in a young person its mostly not because the lower eyelids are shit so why would use surgeries that are used to solve problems of lower eyelid laxity?


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 18, 2021)

stressftw said:


> I partially disagree but agree that u cant fix tear through area solely with fat or fillers.
> 
> IMO I think major changes are in upper eyelid area. But yes, *u cant fix tear through solely with fat*. U need to fix it lifting the skin THEN u add volume on the area, with fillers, fat or implants.


idk but the changes of fat grafts never go as up as in your morphs? like i barely see changes directly to the lower eyelid? at least in the examples ive seen...but im curious


----------



## stressftw (Jun 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> idk but the changes of fat grafts never go as up as in your morphs? like i barely see changes directly to the lower eyelid? at least in the examples ive seen...but im curious


On lower eyelid fat grafts have nothing to do with the position of the eyelid itself. They serve to add volume and support to the area giving youth and softening hollow appearence and dark circles.


Other thing to add, usually tear throughs are caused by a descencion of fat and skin on the middle face, in those cases, u need to literally lift and reposition the existent fat and not adding






In all of the cases to fix lower eyelids u need to lift it cirurgically be with cantophexy or raising the entire midface with endoscopic lifting. Fat, fillers or implants undereyes are mainly to give a support to a cirurgical intervention there and preventing the results to fall on

The area where fat/volume solely has more value is on upper eyelids which can change dramatically how your eyes can be perceived


----------



## stressftw (Jun 18, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> the procedure that mostly run under the uncatlift is a similar procedure to canthopexy (it works with stitches too; note: not to be mistaken with bridge of bone canthopexy which is a total different thing) but delievers different results as far as i know and is extremely short lasting (just a few weeks - otherwise it would be definitely an interrsting procedure even though u need to take care to not look like a transgender after) canthopexy should last for years and the other two procedures long if not lifelong
> 
> i think brick and tarsal strip method get marketed as "lower eyelid retraction surgery" but one of the problem of "lower eyelid retraction surgery" is that it not onöy includes these two procedures but over twenty which all can have different aesthetuc outcomes i guess
> 
> ...


Taban's results are very good and convincing to me. Far from being perfect, but surgeries are not ment to be perfect. They are subtle and unnoticiable for normies.. The procedure and method that he uses is not special also, but very well done. Taban is not a major facial plastic surgeon but oculoplastic surgeon, his skills are well limited to extends of eye area. Hes probably aware and knows how to profit alot on inceldom of these emerging lookism demand forums also. Majority of surgeons have different aesthetic perspective and perception of beauty standards, specially for male.


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 21, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Taban's results are very good and convincing to me. Far from being perfect, but surgeries are not ment to be perfect. They are subtle and unnoticiable for normies.. The procedure and method that he uses is not special also, but very well done. Taban is not a major facial plastic surgeon but oculoplastic surgeon, his skills are well limited to extends of eye area. Hes probably aware and knows how to profit alot on inceldom of these emerging lookism demand forums also. Majority of surgeons have different aesthetic perspective and perception of beauty standards, specially for male.


i disagree, majority of results are disappointing and some of his results even make people worse looking (unnatural look, tranny look etc). his only good results include orbital decompression


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 21, 2021)

stressftw said:


> On lower eyelid fat grafts have nothing to do with the position of the eyelid itself. They serve to add volume and support to the area giving youth and softening hollow appearence and dark circles.


your morph to demonstrate fat grafting affects the lower eyelid in a way i havent seen it in real life results, so i guess your morph is not totally accurate. thats all im saying here


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 21, 2021)

stressftw said:


> Other thing to add, usually tear throughs are caused by a descencion of fat and skin on the middle face, in those cases, u need to literally lift and reposition the existent fat and not adding
> 
> View attachment 1185362


the most changes here are caused by the orbital decompression "bulging eye surgery"

he is also one of the rare cases where his scleral show is really visible before (caused by his protruding eye globes)


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 21, 2021)

stressftw said:


> In all of the cases to fix lower eyelids u need to lift it cirurgically be with cantophexy or raising the entire midface with endoscopic lifting. Fat, fillers or implants undereyes are mainly to give a support to a cirurgical intervention there and preventing the results to fall on



you miss the point - lower eyelid laxity is mostly caused by ageing and hence affects mostly old people.

if young people have shit eyes its mostly caused by other factors and hence changing the eyelid laxity (aka"lifting") in most young people wont change anything. most examples of taban are disappointing because of this. over if you think young people with normie or subaverage eye area just need tabans almond eye surgery with implants and will see noticable improvement. the number of young people with average/ugly eye area who profit from this kind of surgery is very limited..


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

Can orbital decompression improve negative orbital vector


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

stressftw said:


> On lower eyelid fat grafts have nothing to do with the position of the eyelid itself. They serve to add volume and support to the area giving youth and softening hollow appearence and dark circles.
> 
> 
> Other thing to add, usually tear throughs are caused by a descencion of fat and skin on the middle face, in those cases, u need to literally lift and reposition the existent fat and not adding
> ...


Can fat graphts improve negative orbital vector and under eye support? Or infra orbital implants the only way?


----------



## stressftw (Jun 23, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> the most changes here are caused by the orbital decompression "bulging eye surgery"
> 
> he is also one of the rare cases where his scleral show is really visible before (caused by his protruding eye globes)


I agree that orbital decompression bring the best before and afters, but only few can benefit from it.

Indications for orbital decompression​_The main indication for orbital decompression is proptosis (bulgy eyes). The etiologies of the proptosis include thyroid eye disease (Graves disease), congenital shallow orbits, relative maxilla hypoplasia, orbital tumors, and orbital hemorrhage, although orbital decompression is rarely done for the latter two etiologies. Orbital decompression is done to reduce the bulgy appearance of the eyes, either for functional (medical) or cosmetic reasons (cosmetic orbital decompression), by removing orbital fat and bone._


Taking that apart, alot of people has shitty hollow deep set eye area and wont benefit from orbital decompression. What can be done from here for them?
Alot of people have NCT, what can be done?

Some things also can be done to make your eyebrows descend. Botox can desactivate muscles in your forehead and make your eyebrows drop for few months. Endoscopic Lifting of upper face can desactivate permanently eyebrow muscles also.






Changing bone structure of the eye area is out of the question.
So, majority of changes have to come by manipulating soft tissue. Lifting eyelids(canthopexy) or skin(lifting) or/and adding volume(fat, fillers ,implants) to reshape or fix lack of volume where it can be fixed and improved.


Unfortunately there are very few options regarding to what can be done to improve eye area.. And if u lack soft tissue maybe the options can give you good results. If you have good soft tissue around eyes but lack bones and projection its way harder.

All that said, water is wet and in all circumstances u have to respect the bone surroundings to not completely destroy harmony and end up with fake and uncanny outcomes.

Not forget that this is not an RPG game character creation scenario. U have to persue and be acknowledged by a surgeon that can see what can be done and give you best results.. Ideal results are almost impossible.


----------



## stressftw (Jun 25, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> you miss the point - lower eyelid laxity is mostly caused by ageing and hence affects mostly old people.
> 
> if young people have shit eyes its mostly caused by other factors and hence changing the eyelid laxity (aka"lifting") in most young people wont change anything. most examples of taban are disappointing because of this. over if you think young people with normie or subaverage eye area just need tabans almond eye surgery with implants and will see noticable improvement. the number of young people with average/ugly eye area who profit from this kind of surgery is very limited..


Went to a consult with surgeon today

Talked about several things and he said that he wont do lift on me because it could look uncanny

My surgery plan was relatively simple
Canthopexy + Fat grafts on upper and around the entire lower eyelid, apparently due to my anatomic structure, i have a hollow and fat atrophy in the malar area.

I have good zygo projection, big ooge curve and 4.8mm maxilla which seems to be above average foward grown. Yet, terrible under and upper eye fat distribution and recessed infraorbitals, my under eye area is literally flat. My eyes are extremly hollow and i have a strong and foward growth browridge with thick eyebrows which is good but literally creates a shadow under my eyes, making the hollowing under my eyes even more proeminent giving agressive look not in a good way but a psycho and bad way.

I have to finish few exams and in around 2 months timeline ill have this done

I can share results with you when finish.

I will share a photo of this woman, because she shares some similar anatomic traits i have

Despite her atrocious nose, everything else is fine but her under eye area, thats is recessed, like mine, its totally flat. Its strange because her face is well developed til you reach there. Its literally a big gap/hole under eyes. My surgeon said that majority of people have this, himself included. Nonetheless, a shit trait.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jun 28, 2021)

My $0.02: 

The face is where our eyes are drawn when we're evaluating people, and the eyes are the epitome of that on the face. So I think we're especially sensitive to unnatural appearances. Some fake-ish looking jaw implants can look good, for example, but we are not so forgiving with the eyes.


----------



## Dorado (Jun 29, 2021)

Tyrion's eye surgery turned out fine ngl


----------



## stressftw (Jun 30, 2021)

Some incredible before afters


Fat grafting, note the zygomatic projection she gained and the countor under her eyes. From 0 undereye support and recessed infra orbitals to a decent base.









Fat grafting + rhinoplasty, this girl ascencion is surreal to me. She went from a normal girl to a overwhelming stunning woman

Her upper malar area was totally recessed. 0 undereye support and infraorbital bone and fat

Look the amount of projection she gained. Unreal. She even developed an ooge curve. Her case is very rare, because she already had a very good base. She fixed the exactly her two big flaws on point. Not only that, the results were so well performed that they went to a falio to a halo. Her nose is perfect and natural and her cheek/upper malar/under eye area went from shit tier hollowed and sad/tired to a top tier


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 5, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> does he need eye surgery


no


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 27, 2021)

any chance to get access to the old lookism thread? dont get websites archived or something?


----------



## Titbot (Dec 27, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> any chance to get access to the old lookism thread? dont get websites archived or something?


My eyes turned out good


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 27, 2021)

Titbot said:


> My eyes turned out good


nice to hear, however i need to archiv (and repost) an image about the decision matrix what lower eyelid surgery to pick as i think its very important for people to read


----------



## lonelystoner (Dec 27, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> 99.999999% of users with shitty eye area are never going under the knife. It's a moot point tbh, but I read every word if that's a consolation prize


I am. I’m getting a rhino next month to fix my huge nose and going to get a consultation for tear trough implants and infraorbital rim implants. Also, going to get chin/neck lipo and buccal fat removal.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Dec 27, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> any chance to get access to the old lookism thread? dont get websites archived or something?








i let girls rate dr.taban results (lol)


Question: What looks better? left? right? no difference Examples: A: B: C: D: E: F: G: RESULTS: Girl 1: after, before,after, no difference, after, before, after Girl 2: after, before, before, no difference, no difference, before, after Girl 3: after, before...




web.archive.org





Here it is archived.

I've said this before but if you want a straight up empirical answer to see whether a "before and after" are more or less attractive is to put the photos on tinder, although preferably you would want a shot of the entire face in order to do that. A lot of people disagree with this method because "matches don't equal real dates" etc. etc. but in my opinion it's the realest most honest way to get women's actual in action opinions, because when a woman swipes on a man she's letting him be able to message her (if I'm correct?) which is actual a sign of commitment, women are also very meticulous with their swipes so getting a right swipe actually means something of significance (just my opinion)


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 28, 2021)

LooksmaxxHopeful said:


> i let girls rate dr.taban results (lol)
> 
> 
> Question: What looks better? left? right? no difference Examples: A: B: C: D: E: F: G: RESULTS: Girl 1: after, before,after, no difference, after, before, after Girl 2: after, before, before, no difference, no difference, before, after Girl 3: after, before...
> ...


I am thinking of getting lower eyelid retraction with infra orbital rim implants but tbh many results just look outright weird or just fail after some time. There was this dude who posted his taban result but there was no real improvement at all.


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Dec 28, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> I am thinking of getting lower eyelid retraction with infra orbital rim implants but tbh many results just look outright weird or just fail after some time. There was this dude who posted his taban result but there was no real improvement at all.


Idk anything about surgery, make sure you do your research before you go under the knife for such a sensitive area of your face.

Honestly you should maybe make a thread asking about what surgeon you should go to for that specific problem


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 28, 2021)

Taban results look weird because its just swelling keeping the lower lid elevated and so it looks tense and unnatural. Specific to Taban.


----------



## c0m1t4t3ns1s (Dec 28, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Join my server on discord , we talk about eye area theory every day


Drop invite then negro


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 28, 2021)

L


homo_faber said:


> same lower eyelid tightening
> same/similar lateral canthus position
> same level of sclera show
> different eye level protrusion
> different palpebral fissure length


Looks like Bella hadid


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 28, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Taban results look weird because its just swelling keeping the lower lid elevated and so it looks tense and unnatural. Specific to Taban.


Can you share good lower eyelid retraction results?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 28, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Can you share good lower eyelid retraction results?












The Limited Incisional Approach to Spacer Graft Placement in Lower Eyelid Retraction (Ectropion) - Explore Plastic Surgery


This article describes a minimal incisonal approach to the placement of a spacer graft for ectropion repair in select patients.



exploreplasticsurgery.com


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 28, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Can you share good lower eyelid retraction results?


there are different kind lower eyelid retraction surgeries which deliever different results, examples of lower eyelid retratctions surgeries for example bicks procedure, lateral tarsal strip procedure, canthopexy, canthoplasty, grafts etc


the term lower eyelid retration surgery is very unspecific


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 28, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> same lower eyelid tightening
> same/similar lateral canthus position
> same level of sclera show
> different eye level protrusion
> different palpebral fissure length


why does it look like second bitch is giving head


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 30, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> The Limited Incisional Approach to Spacer Graft Placement in Lower Eyelid Retraction (Ectropion) - Explore Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> This article describes a minimal incisonal approach to the placement of a spacer graft for ectropion repair in select patients.
> ...



This is quite good in fact. Doesn't look unnatural like a lot of Taban's afters. I am guessing he charges more than Taban?


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 30, 2021)

is it over?


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Dec 30, 2021)

Those don’t look fake and uncanny. They look the same to me

would never tell they had surgery


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 30, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> This is quite good in fact. Doesn't look unnatural like a lot of Taban's afters. I am guessing he charges more than Taban?


similar price


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 28, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Some incredible before afters
> 
> 
> Fat grafting, note the zygomatic projection she gained and the countor under her eyes. From 0 undereye support and recessed infra orbitals to a decent base.
> ...


are there any male examples?

also proof it last longer then 3 years?


----------



## homo_faber (Jan 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> This is quite good in fact. Doesn't look unnatural like a lot of Taban's afters. I am guessing he charges more than Taban?


that guy also got orbital decompression aparently


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 28, 2022)

I already talked about this 
The problem is the saggy skin not the under eye 
With a cheek lift you can achieve better results


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 29, 2022)

homo_faber said:


> there are different kind lower eyelid retraction surgeries which deliever different results, examples of lower eyelid retratctions surgeries for example bicks procedure, lateral tarsal strip procedure, canthopexy, canthoplasty, grafts etc
> 
> 
> the term lower eyelid retration surgery is very unspecific



@DivineBeing

fuark bro this is high iq, idk which one u need tho should pm op and ask him tbh


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 29, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @DivineBeing
> 
> fuark bro this is high iq, idk which one u need tho should pm op and ask him tbh


thx for tagging i'll pm him


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 25, 2022)

homo_faber said:


> so when you just change the lower eyelid but dont touch the eye protrusion (and hence dont change the appearance of the upper eyelid) the relation between upper eyelid and lower eyelid might look off?


The thing is Taban literally makes like 90% of his patients get orbital decompression, even if you have normally set eyes.

I messaged his office a pic of my eyes without side profile view and they literally flat out told me I'd need Orbital decompression for the best results without even judging eye protrusion which I don't have at all.

I also see a lot of filler results especially for the under eye and scleral show, that mog tabans results to oblivion. I think fat transfer is the way to go unless you have literal bug eyes.


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 25, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> The thing is Taban literally makes like 90% of his patients get orbital decompression, even if you have normally set eyes.
> 
> I messaged his office a pic of my eyes without side profile view and they literally flat out told me I'd need Orbital decompression for the best results without even judging eye protrusion which I don't have at all.
> 
> I also see a lot of filler results especially for the under eye and scleral show, that mog tabans results to oblivion. I think fat transfer is the way to go unless you have literal bug eyes.


i get a huge looks increase just by simply pushing the fat from my cheeks towards my under eye. so yea that quoted post is wrong. infraorbital rim implant and fat graft is the way to go with lateral canthopexy

canthoPLASTY looks like shit as shown in tabans results because it shortens the eye horizontally


----------



## hypergamy (Aug 3, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> i get a huge looks increase just by simply pushing the fat from my cheeks towards my under eye. so yea that quoted post is wrong. infraorbital rim implant and fat graft is the way to go with lateral canthopexy
> 
> canthoPLASTY looks like shit as shown in tabans results because it shortens the eye horizontally


Difference between lateral canthopexy and regular canthopexy?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 4, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Some incredible before afters
> 
> 
> Fat grafting, note the zygomatic projection she gained and the countor under her eyes. From 0 undereye support and recessed infra orbitals to a decent base.
> ...


Which surgeon is that


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 4, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Some incredible before afters
> 
> 
> Fat grafting, note the zygomatic projection she gained and the countor under her eyes. From 0 undereye support and recessed infra orbitals to a decent base.
> ...


this user is the smartest ive seen on this forum every post he made taught so much

is he still active? @stressftw


----------



## 5ft1 (Aug 4, 2022)

I want to add, the best looking results always come from people who have genuine scleral show. The more curved your lower eyelid looks, the better candidate you are for the procedure. People with high PFL tend to have scleral show. This is usually due to weak under eye support (treated with implants/fat transfer) or eye protrusion (treated with orbital decompression) They tend to have the most natural looking results because their lower eyelid doesn’t have to be completely straight in order to give the appearance of an almond shaped eye due to have wide their eyes are. A little curvature doesn’t matter when your eyes are wide (ex: Lorenzo Zurzulo).

The most natural results are the most conservative ones. Surgeries are for fixing halos, not creating halos. If you do not have scleral show I wouldn’t bother with lower eyelid retraction surgeries, even if your eyelid is curved.

One more thing I want to add, have seen many top tier eye under eyelids even with some protrusion. A good example of this is with an old user named @alarico8. He had subpar eye prominence, but very straight lower eyelids due to good fat padding.











So I agree with @stressftw, fat around the eye is most important. More important than eye protrusion for sure. I don’t advise orbital decompression on most people, especially after seeing Titbots subpar results.


----------



## oatmeal (Aug 4, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> I want to add, the best looking results always come from people who have genuine scleral show. The more curved your lower eyelid looks, the better candidate you are for the procedure. People with high PFL tend to have scleral show. This is usually due to weak under eye support (treated with implants/fat transfer) or eye protrusion (treated with orbital decompression) They tend to have the most natural looking results because their lower eyelid doesn’t have to be completely straight in order to give the appearance of an almond shaped eye due to have wide their eyes are. A little curvature doesn’t matter when your eyes are wide (ex: Lorenzo Zurzulo).
> 
> The most natural results are the most conservative ones. Surgeries are for fixing halos, not creating halos. If you do not have scleral show I wouldn’t bother with lower eyelid retraction surgeries, even if your eyelid is curved.
> 
> ...


ur example has very unnoticable eye prominence tbh. if he had OD or some implant to correct it, it would almost be unnoticable.

but yeah


----------



## 5ft1 (Aug 4, 2022)

oatmeal said:


> ur example has very unnoticable eye prominence tbh. if he had OD or some implant to correct it, it would almost be unnoticable.
> 
> but yeah


I see a lot of people with his eye prominence getting OD though. I’ve even seen Taban preform OD on people with no negative vectors at all. 

My eye prominence and brow ridge are actually similar to his but my lower eye fat pads are completely fucked, especially when lean. There are some surgeons (like the one I consulted with) that say fat transfer is enough in cases like mine.

If your eyes are legit bulging out of your orbital socket in side profile, that’s the time to get OD.


----------



## oatmeal (Aug 4, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> I see a lot of people with his eye prominence getting OD though. I’ve even seen Taban preform OD on people with no negative vectors at all.
> 
> My eye prominence and brow ridge are actually similar to his but my lower eye fat pads are completely fucked, especially when lean. There are some surgeons (like the one I consulted with) that say fat transfer is enough in cases like mine.
> 
> If your eyes are legit bulging out of your orbital socket in side profile, that’s the time to get OD.


yeah

it seems like a mostly useless surgery to me though.


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 4, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> I see a lot of people with his eye prominence getting OD though. I’ve even seen Taban preform OD on people with no negative vectors at all.
> 
> My eye prominence and brow ridge are actually similar to his but my lower eye fat pads are completely fucked, especially when lean. There are some surgeons (like the one I consulted with) that say fat transfer is enough in cases like mine.
> 
> If your eyes are legit bulging out of your orbital socket in side profile, that’s the time to get OD.


like this can be ascended?


----------



## stressftw (Aug 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Which surgeon is that








Facial Fat Grafting Archives - Board Certified Plastic Surgeon Beverly Hills CA







www.drmotykie.com


----------



## stressftw (Aug 4, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> like this can be ascended?


Send photos out of atleast 1.5M distance from front and side profile of your eyes, never take selfies of your eyes like that

If the quality drops dramatically try to get idk a 1m distance with zoom, something like that. Selfies will distort the hell out of your face is impossible to access things properly

And dont cut your byzigoma width from the photo, send something like this


----------



## hypergamy (Aug 4, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Send photos out of atleast 1.5M distance from front and side profile of your eyes, never take selfies of your eyes like that
> 
> If the quality drops dramatically try to get idk a 1m distance with zoom, something like that. Selfies will distort the hell out of your face is impossible to access things properly
> 
> ...


can i dm u my pics and u give me advice?

i’m thinking of canthopexy, infraorbital rim implants.


----------



## stressftw (Aug 5, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> can i dm u my pics and u give me advice?
> 
> i’m thinking of canthopexy, infraorbital rim implants.


Sure

Just want to make clear that im not expert and im not entitled to say what members here should or shouldnt do to change their appearence. Im just someone that want to gather information and knowledge to improve my own appearence, if as a result of this I end up helping other members here to adquire more knowlege, great. 

Given that, i have no problem trying to help giving my *opinion* if you ask me. But take my opinion with a grain of salt and bear in mind that i can be mistaken.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 8, 2022)

Amnesia is extremely lucky with his result of lower eyelid retraction esp the time he had it done

Surgery doesn't always boost unfortunately


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 8, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> You absolute fucking fool, you retard, you imbecile
> 
> You recommend ZSO - a procedure with little to none before/afters, almost no surgeons that perform it, an osteotomy which is nearly irreversible - over a procedure that's tried and tested, common and with plenty of skilled surgeons to perform it? Over a procedure that's easily reversible if you don't like the result?
> 
> Not to mention the fact you are *completely and utterly WRONG* when you claim that cheebone & malar implants are uncanny looking - if you had not been an uneducated idiot you would have known that these two categories of implants _have some of the very best results_


of course if you allow a forum like looksmax to function without an iq test ud invariably get a degenerate boon such as this guy.


----------

